

Breakthrough in Carbon Nantotube Computing Could 'Save' Moore's Law - je_bailey
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2424850,00.asp

======
trendspotter
Here is more info about the science behind it:
[http://phys.org/news/2013-09-stanford-carbon-nanotube-
techno...](http://phys.org/news/2013-09-stanford-carbon-nanotube-
technology.html) and here is their paper:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v501/n7468/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v501/n7468/full/nature12502.html)

